#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM >  >  oktava MK012 VS Neuman km184

## frederic

Weet iemand of deze mic's elkaar waard zijn?

----------


## dokter dB

als je de goeie hebt wel ja...
er zijn ook chinese kopieen, die moet je niet hebben....

Ik heb o.a. dat stereopaar met 3 verschillende kapsels...
Daar heb je dus meer aan dan 2x KM184 omdat je nu ook omni en wijd-nier kan... 
Voor audience opnames, doe ik vaak een omni naast een supernier op een stereobar, en dat dan 2x....

----------


## frederic

Dus we kunnen stellen dat de Oktava de concurentie aankan met de KM184 van neuman?

----------


## Ibvee

Als ik zoiets hoor, en ik kijk puur en alleen al naar de naam en het prijsverschil van beide microfoons geloof ik dat zoiezo niet zomaar. Iemand vertelde mij laatst ook dat de CAD gxl1200 de concurentie met de km184 aan kon, en dat ding is maar 80 euri. Dat geloof ik dus ook niet zomaar. In dit wereldje kom je zo nu en dan mensen tegen die helemaal weg zijn van een of andere budget microfoon, en dat dan direct gaan vergelijken met bijna het allerbeste wat er te krijgen is. Over het algemeen is het zo met audio apparatuur, dat je bij de budget merken gemiddeld ongeveer 70 tot 90% van de kwaliteit van de top krijgt, om die andere 30 tot 10% kwaliteit te halen moet je enorm veel geld neerleggen, omdat dat gewoon niet makkelijk is om te maken. De vraag is natuurlijk of je het dat waard vind. 
Er bestaan natuurlijk kansen dat een of andere fabrikant ineens een bijzonder trucje heeft uitgevonden om een goedkope microfoon te laten klinken als een dijk, in dat geval ga ik dat zelf uitzoeken. Je kan het best zelf gaan luisteren en beoordelen of jij vind dat die mic kan concureren met de km184. Zoiezo is het meestal zo bij de duurdere microfoons dat ze eigenlijk allemaal goed klinken, en dat de smaak van de technicus of muzikant bepaald welke mic het nou uiteindelijk wordt.

----------


## meyerfreak

Hoi Micha,

Nu leert de praktijk wel degelijk dat de Octava condensatortjes uitstekend klinken.... Het feit dat ze naar verhouding goedkoper zijn dan de neumann KM184's komt waarschijnlijk omdat ze in rusland gefabriceerd worden.

Ik heb ze regelmatig voorbij zien komen, OOK bij luitjes die wel degelijk weten waar ze mee bezig zijn (bijv. Dutchview en Da-Capo)

Groeten

----------


## Ibvee

Ik ontken niet dat ze goed klinken, ik ken ze verder niet. Ik zeg ook niet dat ze alleen door amateurs worden gebruikt. Wat ik probeer te zeggen is: er zijn veel mensen die op een of andere manier ineens helemaal kicken op bepaalde mic's, en er dan vervolgens hele grote dingen over zeggen. Ga er dan niet zomaar vanuit, maar maak je eigen oordeel.
Karel Kraayenhof bijvoorbeeld (speelde bandoleon geloof ik op de trouwerij van Willem en Maxima) bouwt het hele podium vol met die KM184's, waarom gebruikt die dan die oktava's niet? Dat Dutchview e.d. het gebruikt zegt alleen dat de kwaliteit voldoende is, verschillende grote bedrijven gebruiken bijvoorbeeld ook de SM57 voor van alles en nog wat, terwijl er toch heel wat mensen rondlopen die dat ding allang weer vaarwel gezegd hebben. 
Iedereen vind wel wat, en vooral bij dit soort grote uitspraken is het handigst om uit ervaring te spreken, en niet uit ervaring van jan en alleman.

[Edit:]
Dokter dB hieronder heeft gelijk, het enige wat ik nog kan zeggen: Microfoons zijn nogal onderhevig aan smaak, de beste indruk krijg je door zelf te luisteren.

----------


## dokter dB

> In dit wereldje kom je zo nu en dan mensen tegen die helemaal weg zijn van een of andere budget microfoon, en dat dan direct gaan vergelijken met bijna het allerbeste wat er te krijgen is. .



Jij doet dus precies hetzelfde als waar je anderen van beschuldigd, jij zegt dat een KM184 bijna het allerbeste is.
Die ander zegt juist CAD.







> Ik ontken niet dat ze goed klinken, ik ken ze verder niet. .



Hou je dan bij het topic, en REAGEER NIET.





> Iedereen vind wel wat, en vooral bij dit soort grote uitspraken is het handigst om uit ervaring te spreken, en niet uit ervaring van jan en alleman.



je zegt het zelf al: dan moet jij niet reageren


Dacapo heeft trouwens de keer dat ik ze bij hen gezien heb de imitatie oktava's.

----------


## berolios

Even ertussendoor:

Als het inderdaad zo tricky is, hoe zijn de 'neppers' dan van de 'echte' Oktava's te onderscheiden?

----------


## dokter dB

http://oktava.tula.net/fake/

----------


## berolios

da's duidelijke koek, thanks!

----------


## dokter dB

@berolios:
Geen dank!
Als je de kans hebt, probeer absoluut het multicapsule stereopaartje!
ongeveer 430 euro oid..
Neem wel shockmounts erbij, die heb je nl echt wel nodig met de omnikapsels..
Je zal echt heel blij zijn met deze mics voor dit geld.....

----------


## frederic

gewoon het feit dat ze deze microfonen vervalsen wil zeggen dat de originele wel van uitstekende kwaliteit moeten zijn. Microfonen met een slechte of goedkope reputatie vervalst men niet.

----------


## frederic

wat vinden jullie trouwens van de andere types?

----------


## pmx

kent iemand een betrouwbaar adres voor echte, russische oktava's wat ook een beetje betaalbaar is?

----------


## sparky

Nou de nederlandse importeur zou ik zeggen en dat is pulcinella theatertechniek in arnhem. alles op voorraad en hij stuurt het tegen hele schappelijke verzendkosten op.

----------

